# Liberation Regurgitation



## simpletoremember (Jun 22, 2010)

Mine and my girlfriend's new anti-folk/folk-punk project based out of the Boulder, Colorado area.

Liberation Regurgitation on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Mouse (Jun 22, 2010)

sounds pretty neat. thanks for sharing


----------



## simpletoremember (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks Mouse.


----------



## Gudj (Jun 23, 2010)

I like the stuff you have up there. Her voice is really nice.


----------



## pigeon (Aug 11, 2010)

i love her voice.


----------

